# Fall Mushrooms



## super3 (Oct 8, 2010)

Any one finding any? Seems to be a stellar year around here. 12lbs of buttons and 67lbs of cauliflower so far and way more to be had but, I'm out of freezer space. Ya,ya,ya I know no pics, the:censored: camera battery is kaput.


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 8, 2010)

*identity of mushrooms*

Sounds like the OP knew what he was doing, but fatal mistakes can be
made with wild mushrooms, there was death and prosecution from
a teenage mistake in my area a few years ago, thought they were
psychoactive, but were a deadly variety.
There was another incident when a teen broke into a house, thought it
was his home, the homeowner put him down & was cleared & others were
prosecuted.


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 8, 2010)

super3 said:


> Any one finding any? Seems to be a stellar year around here. 12lbs of buttons and 67lbs of cauliflower so far and way more to be had but, I'm out of freezer space. Ya,ya,ya I know no pics, the:censored: camera battery is kaput.



My climber picks them all the time at jobs. He knows all about them. He says there is only one fatal variety in Quebec though there are many that can make you sick.

The other day at a job I saw a mushroom and asked if he was going to pick it. He said, "Non, ca c'est un PCB." _(No, that's a PCB.)_ I asked what a PCB was. He said, "Petit Champignon Brun" (Small Brown Mushroom). He said there are so many varieties of small brown mushrooms in Quebec that it's hard to tell the difference between good and bad so he, and apparently most mushroom pickers here, ignore them.

He won't eat any raw, though. He cooks them all.


----------



## super3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree on cooking them. Many varieties here that can easily be mistaken. When my son was younger I would have to cook a double batch just to get one helping for myself. Him and his buddy's would fry up a bunch for their late night snacks on the weekend sleep overs.Hell I would have to store any excess at a friends just to have some for later in the year. 4 years ago we had some for supper and later that night he became violently ill. He tried some last fall with the same result, these were cauliflower (hen of the woods), happily no ill affects with me. I've eaten these all my life, some can, some can't and some change.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone ever hunt for the psilocybin variety?


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 10, 2010)

*hunting for psilocybin mushrooms*

Be careful if you find some or amanita muscaria (fly agaric, a red topped
toadstool with white parts on top).
There have been deaths in my area from mistakes on ID of psilocybin,
another death when a teen found some and invaded the wrong home
thinking it was his, could not be restrained or ran off by the homeowner
who shot him. Some of the rest of his friends, who had sourced the mushrooms
got felony time.


----------



## esshup (Oct 28, 2010)

I've got a maple tree behind the house that has at least one cauliflower growing at it's base every year. This year I picked one 3 weeks ago that weighed 3# (I thought it would dry out with the bad weather we've been having) and left the other that was about the same size. Now the other one is about 12" x 18" and still growing. It' supposed to get below freezing for the next few nights and I might cover it just to see how large it will get.

Years ago a buddy (who knew 'shrooms) and I used to pick the brown buttons in the fall. One year we found so many that we ended up putting them in black garbage bags instead of the paper bags we used. That year is the only year that we got sick when a batch was cooked. We went back to the paper bags and never had that problem again.


----------



## super3 (Nov 3, 2010)

esshup said:


> I've got a maple tree behind the house that has at least one cauliflower growing at it's base every year. This year I picked one 3 weeks ago that weighed 3# (I thought it would dry out with the bad weather we've been having) and left the other that was about the same size. Now the other one is about 12" x 18" and still growing. It' supposed to get below freezing for the next few nights and I might cover it just to see how large it will get.




Did you pick it yet?


----------



## esshup (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope, it's still growing.


----------

